# Doctor's Visit



## shubie (Nov 6, 2006)

My wife took the kids to there annual yearly check-up, while at the Doc's he ask her if there was any weapons in the house she told him yes, I have never heard that before should that be a question on the Doc's list of questions and should she have answered the question. Anyone have ant input on this issue


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

shubie said:


> My wife took the kids to there annual yearly check-up, while at the Doc's he ask her if there was any weapons in the house she told him yes, I have never heard that before should that be a question on the Doc's list of questions and should she have answered the question. Anyone have ant input on this issue


Welcome to obamacare.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tell them none of their fucking business.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Tell them you store your kids baseball bats in the garage and you have the knives in the kitchen. When the Doctor says that that isn't what they meant, just say "oh".

Last time I went in, I got asked if I felt safe at home. I laughed and said yes.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I just look at them and say next question.

Screw obama care. !!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Goose said:


> Tell them you store your kids baseball bats in the garage and you have the knives in the kitchen. When the Doctor says that that isn't what they meant, just say "oh".
> 
> Last time I went in, I got asked if I felt safe at home. I laughed and said yes.


I get that too. I told the Doc I was terrified of my wife's cat.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Welcome to obamacare.


Health care reform that's more interested in if/how many guns you have in the house than it is in giving the doctors the power to make treatment decisions that outweighs the insurance companies power to deny that treatment.



Goose said:


> Last time I went in, I got asked if I felt safe at home. I laughed and said yes.


That's been the thing for a while now. I used to only get it if I had to go to the ER, but now it's at the primary care and pain management doctors' offices too. The other day the NP just smiled as she asked. She knows my husband (he's a patient of hers too) and she knows she's just going to get a smart ass answer, so it's become one of those "you know I have to ask......" things. The pain management doctor has a form that I swear is laid out to trip people up. It's 3 questions at the end of a million other questions. They're something to the effect of "Does anyone hurt you?", "Do you need a referral to a social service agency?" and "Do you feel safe at home?" If you read them the answers for most people would be no, no, yes. I'm curious how many people get to the end of that long ass form and say "screw it I'm in pain, this is stupid, I don't really feel like reading this" and check no for all of them.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Tuna said:


> I get that too. I told the Doc I was terrified of my wife's cat.


I'm watching you, human!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

HistoryHound said:


> That's been the thing for a while now. I used to only get it if I had to go to the ER, but now it's at the primary care and pain management doctors' offices too. The other day the NP just smiled as she asked. She knows my husband (he's a patient of hers too) and she knows she's just going to get a smart ass answer, so it's become one of those "you know I have to ask......" things. The pain management doctor has a form that I swear is laid out to trip people up. It's 3 questions at the end of a million other questions. They're something to the effect of "Does anyone hurt you?", "Do you need a referral to a social service agency?" and "Do you feel safe at home?" If you read them the answers for most people would be no, no, yes. I'm curious how many people get to the end of that long ass form and say "screw it I'm in pain, this is stupid, I don't really feel like reading this" and check no for all of them.


People that do NOT feel safe at home would NOT reveal it to some standard medical form. It's a pointless exercise ....


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

I always bring with, so ....
I DO get asked if I fall, usually answer by accident or on purpose?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's been a standard practice for a couple of years. Our conservative Doc prefaces it with, "You know that I have to ask these questions so here goes." My usually response is "Yes and hopefully enough." Then we chuckle and get down to business. 
Just more impotent, frivolous TPS reports heaped on by liberals. Don't shoot the messenger. They're not happy about the new infested patients they have to bring in the side door either.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr Scribbles said:


> I always bring with, so ....
> I DO get asked if I fall, usually answer by accident or on purpose?


"... There was this one time at the wedding in Waldorf Astoria ..." 
http://masscops.com/threads/prosecu...-arrested-in-waldorf-astoria-shooting.130568/


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I recently took my child in for his annual physical with a new doctor, since his old one retired. The new doctor asked if I had any firearms in the house. I said yes, and got a look of shock on the doctors face. He stated "well, they are secured right and you don't leave them around?" I promptly told him, that if he read the chart I spent 20 minutes filling out, he would see that I was a police officer and my weapons are always secured. He then dropped the attitude.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Mr Scribbles said:


> I always bring with, so ....
> I DO get asked if I fall, usually answer by accident or on purpose?


That didn't go over too well recently. Now i just go home and change


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the doctor can check my prostate with both his hands on my shoulders. Always sends me flowers the next day, too. Hmmmm.....


I hate when my dentist does that.

Ok, now lets play this out. you go to the doctor for a check up, he or she asks if there are any weapons in the house. your response is "yes" and don't elaborate any further and continue with the exam. 
The doctor will now stew for a few days and all that will be on his mind is you have BIG BAG GUNS in your home and after awhile the seed of liability starts to take root in the doctors mind. 
So doctor calls the local law enforcement and speaks with an officer whom confirms you have a permit. but it doesn't just end there. Now the police officer is questioning the fact that why would a doctor call to check to see if you have permit. 
Once the department heads get wind of this, the chief of police suspends your LTC to cover his ass assuming the worst. The police come to your home take your license and confiscate your firearms. now this is all because the doctor made the call to the police and now things have now snowballed out of control, and your fucked, right? 
Nope, you hire a lawyer and sue the doctor for violating several HIPAA laws, then go after the the police admin for illegal search and seizure of your home and violating your second amendment right. now this is all because the doctor made a phone call to CYA and then police tried to build a case on a really shaky base of knowledge.

...fruits of the poisonous tree.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> ...then you take the settlement and buy some more guns.
> 
> Then you wake up and realize you're in Massachusetts and the only time you're ever going to see your guns again is when the bonded warehouse puts them up on Gunbroker and rakes in a small fortune of which you will never receive a dime.


And that's why you are admin.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"why is any PD telling a Doctor about your LTC status? " or vise versa 

you couldn't be more right


----------



## Drinkthekoolaid (Nov 1, 2011)

I went to the ER with my wife a while back and they asked the "do you feel safe at home" question with me in the room. So me being a smart ass, I answered for her to see if I would get any reaction. A very stern "yes she does" while staring at my wife. The nurse never did a thing about it and went on business as usual lol.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Funny, my FFL doesn't ask me how long I wash my hands after I take a dump.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*You May Feel Some Pressure*
When you go to a doctor's office, you expect that the doctor will ask you some health-related questions, about such things as weight, exercise, sleep and so on.

Doctors adhere to this "standard of care"-the term used for what an average, prudent doctor would do-because that's what they are trained to do, and because it's necessary in order to avoid malpractice lawsuits. But some doctors are expanding the standard to include asking you about firearms ownership and telling you that all guns in the home should be unloaded and locked up, with the ammunition locked separately. That begs some questions, such as: What will happen to you if you disclose this personal information? What if you refuse to answer?What will happen to you if you disclose this personal information? What if you refuse to answer?

In San Francisco, a man honestly answered his doctor's questions about whether there were guns in the home. A short time later, Child Protective Services arrived at the residence, and demanded to be let inside so that they could inspect whether the guns were locked up.

In Ocala, Fla., Amber Ullman took her 4-month-old baby to a pediatrician for shots and a checkup. When she refused to answer the gun question, the doctor terminated the relationship and the mother was given 30 days to find a new pediatrician...

The News article explains that the gun question is most commonly asked in the course of taking a patient's medical history. It is especially common for Medicaid and Medicare patients.

Pursuant to the *2009 Obama "stimulus," *patient records are now being digitized. Physicians are rewarded with up to $44,000 for adopting Electronic Medical Records (EMRS). If they do not adopt, they are penalized by reduced Medicare and Medicaid reimbursements. (American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009, Pub. L. No. 111-5, § 4101, 123 Stat. 115; 42 U.S. Code § 300jj-11(c)(3)(A)(ii).)
http://www.americas1stfreedom.org/a...some-pressure-2015-06-18&utm_campaign=Article

Sneaky fucker...

Incidentally, If any of you have recently been billed for your child's "Behavioral Assessment w/ Score" (that bs questionnaire you have to fill out in the waiting room about whether your kid is a little shit or depressed) make sure you follow up. Operation Masshole is in effect. We're all paying more and GIC is now kicking that back for subscribers to pay. There is reportedly no ability to opt out and kids 12 and over must complete it themselves.
I looked into it and last year it was billed out for $25 but Ins. covered it. This year, it's billed at $15 and they do not bc it is now mandated by the state of MA. Well then, isn't that a tax?
The GIC rep that I spoke with kicked it back to the "adjustment dept." bc it was billed as "preventative" when it should've been covered under "depression screening." Stewie depressed? Hilarious. Poor kid didn't even get to lay on a leather couch and talk about her feelings to a hippie with a Freud knockoff beard...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LG, I just got hit with a $365 bill for titers. Called the insurance and they said over a certain age the screening isn't covered unless it's being done due to pregnancy. Spoke with the doctor's office and they said it's a recommended screening (I think she said state) because the vaccines they got as kids aren't 100% effective and with all the anti-vaccine dipshits and unvaccinated illegals, they need to verify immunity or give a booster shot. The doctor's office is going to try to get the insurance company to cover it now that they know it's a problem for people.

I'm beginning to wonder why we bother paying for insurance since they don't want cover anything. You've all read my rants about things they refuse to pay for because they decided that it's "experimental" or "investigative." To add the cherry to the top of the insurance shit sundae, now the flexible spending account is demanding either bills or EOBs (with diagnosis/procedure codes) for charges made at a doctor's office. Apparently, the IRS wants this information for any charge that isn't on their list of approved amounts. So any charge that gets applied to the annual deductible requires documentation. WTF?! The charges were made at a doctor's office. What else would they be for if not for medical services? I could understand if they wanted verification for purchases at CVS since that's where I could see someone potentially making unauthorized purchases, but not the doctor's office.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I just paid out for all of that last month after learning that Peter wasn't immune to the new demorats. They acted like it was a big deal to give him the measles shot. (It will be hard to tell if he catches Autism.) 

Classic games. I spend my days doing these TPS reports too. Much of my mc typos and underlying rage are the result of listening to bad music while on hold for a miscellaneous representative to give me another tail chasing mission. I really need to get a treadmill into my home office so I don't get high blood pressure from the rage of this idiocy end end up a pawn in the pill machine. Though I must admit that I enjoy the other mommies on pills. They're funny when they're spaced out.

FSA has become such a joke that I don't even bother anymore. I just pay on a credit card and apply the cash back bonus to my balance.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I may start doing that next year. It's funny (not haha funny) that it's a "violation" of their privacy to suggest that people on welfare get drug tested and have their EBT cards coded (like FSA cards) to only allow legitimate purchases. but because I'm a tax payer the IRS can get all up in my health business under the pretense that they're preventing fraud.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Doctors No Longer Allowed To Interrogate Patients About Their Guns After 'Docs Vs Glocks' Win*
The case popularly referred to as "Docs vs. Glocks" has been officially closed after a federal court rejected a request for rehearing last Tuesday.

An injunction was filed against the Florida law that prohibited doctors from interrogating patients about their firearms. The case was sent to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit in Atlanta, who found "the Act is a valid regulation of professional conduct that has only incidental effect on physicians' free speech."

But* a group of physician lobby organizations represented by the Brady Center to Prevent Gun Violence *was unsettled that they could no longer cross-examine patients about how they exercised their Second Amendment. The doctors banded together the Circuit to review the case again.

The courts said, "no," raising the point that doctors can still question patients about firearms, but only when it is appropriate, thereby safeguarding their First Amendment rights.

"The Act codifies the commonsense conclusion that good medical care does not require inquiry or record-keeping regarding firearms when unnecessary to a patient's care - especially not when that inquiry or record-keeping constitutes such a substantial intrusion upon patient privacy," wrote Circuit Judge Gerald Tjoflat.

However, Circuit Judge Charles Wilson disagreed with the majority decision, arguing that the prohibitive law is a breech of free speech.

"This law is not designed to protect Second Amendment rights because doctors have no authority - and have not used their private positions of power - to compel firearms owners to relinquish their weapons," wrote Wilson. "This law is instead designed to stop a perceived political agenda, and it is difficult to conceive of any law designed for that purpose that could withstand Frist Amendment scrutiny."

Marion Hammer, president of the Unified Sportsmen of Florida and past president of the National Rifle Association, summed it up nicely by noting that we go to the doctor's office for medical treatment, not to be interrogated about guns.

"We take our children to pediatricians for medical care, not moral judgment, or privacy intrusions - we got to address medical needs, not to be interrogated about gun ownership," Hammer told Guns.com. "The legislation is about helping families who are complaining about being questioned about gun ownership and the growing anti-gun political agenda being carried out in examination rooms by doctors and medical staffs."
http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/doc...ts-about-their-guns-after-docs-vs-glocks-win/


----------

